# Long Island Golden Retriever Club Training Day and Gundog Stakes



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The LIGRC will have a club training day followed by Gundog Stakes. Flyers $20, Dead bird training $10. All training styles welcome. Rosettes and ribbons for placements and JAMs.

For some of you who would like more experience, this might just be the thing for you.

Call Justine at 1 631 807 8623

Sunday, July 1. Food is included.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Has the date been set yet?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry! It is Sunday, July 1. I hope to see you at this one. I also should add---food is included.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Location is Otis Pike Preserve in Manorville. Gundog stakes is an additional $30 and you are guaranteed a flyer.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Our training day and Gun Dog stakes was a success! We got an early start to beat the warm weather. Plenty of training time. A nice Gun Dog stakes including lunch. Then off to Maples for a cold brew. And no ticks! It doesn't get better than that on a training day!


----------

